# CSIS training



## Lex (13 Dec 2004)

Would anyone be able to provide certain info or just point me in the right direction to find it...  I am curious about the training that CSIS intelligence officers are offered as well as I would like to find more details on their work. I don't understand how one is suppose to decide whether s/he wants to pursue a career in CSIS without knowing any details of their work. It would be like joining the army without knowing what you are signing up for and then either just dropping the training or deciding to quit after the training because your job isn't something you can deal with. On their website there is no mentioning of any physical requirements or tests specific to the application process. I assume, that means that work as an intel officer doesn't demand a lot from one's physical performance and that doesn't sound like something I want to do. Do they get any military or paramilitary training or is it something like occupational training for intel officer within the CF without basic military or police training? Any leads would be welcomed. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Franko (13 Dec 2004)

So apply and find out. They have their reasons for not putting out the requirements for all to see.

Good luck

Regards


----------



## nULL (13 Dec 2004)

Judging from their website, your education is paramount. I'm sure that if they contact you for further information once you applied, they would tell you what the job entails.


----------



## Lex (13 Dec 2004)

I suppose they might, but doubt that it will actually happen unless you apply and get in.



> Posted by Franko:
> *So apply and find out*



Well, people tend to plan their lives around the choices they want to make in the future. Also, one can't make a career related choice that would affect the rest of one's life based on the info they provide. If I were to choose to serve in the military for 12 years in specific occupation, I'd try to prepare myself by taking a specific degree at university and going through rigorous physical training. Then after spending at least 4 years on that I'd go into service withou knowing what to expect from the lifestyle I'd have to lead during the 1st 3 years? What if it's not something that actually suits me? What... I just quit and look for something else to do? Application process takes quite awhile too. At what stage will they actually tell me what's going to happen? Why should one waste so much time on the application process itself only to find out in the end of it that it's not something you are nterested in... that's why I am trying to find all that information.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Dec 2004)

Here's what i have gathered,

When you apply, they screen the applications to pick who they want.  Then they invite the ones who made that selection to information sessions and initial interviews.  This is were you find out all you need to know.


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Dec 2004)

Search the internet of articles related to CSIS, there is the same info out there about CSIS as there is JTF2 .  From I read from various news outlets, and from their own site, thier activities are confined to inside the borders of Cananda (for the moment), and the don't carry guns.  Have fun.


----------



## Lex (13 Dec 2004)

Actually, there is quite a lot info on JTF2 to be able to make an informative choice on whether to join it or not... unlike CSIS. Thanks anyway.

P.S. equating communism to slavery, fascism and nazism...   ^-^   :


----------



## ibucephalus (13 Dec 2004)

*Lex*;

Sir or madam,

I trust you have read through this page at the CSIS web-site which addresses the joining process for people wishing to become Intelligence Officers in the Service. Regarding the job, 





> An Intelligence Officer is required to conduct investigations, perform research, analyse information, and must be able to prepare clear and concise reports on national security-related matters


,

There are two basic parts of the trade, collection, and analysis.

 Regarding the process, 





> *Application for Employment - Assessment*
> 
> Your potential to become an Intelligence Officer is initially based on a review of your Application for Employment submitted.
> 
> ...



Regarding educational requirements, 





> To be considered for employment as an Intelligence Officer, you must:
> 
> * be a Canadian citizen with a university degree, and possess a valid driver's licence;



All that is required is that you possess a university degree, any university degree. 

CSIS representatives are often present at University job fairs. If you are currently attending universtity  I suggest you drop by the next employment fair and check them out. They will be more than willing to talk to you about the job. They can be easily recognized as they are the only ones in tuxedos  ;D.


----------



## Lex (13 Dec 2004)

Yes, true. I just haven't seen them around lately.



> An Intelligence Officer is required to conduct investigations, perform research, analyse information, and must be able to prepare clear and concise reports on national security-related matters


You see, that can be interpreted so many ways... Thank you, though. I also wonder about the pay and ranking system... whatever... I suppose, it's the Canadian way - applying for a job that you know nothing about, because this phenomena is not limited to CSIS only.

The only thing good about US is that they have so many opportunities for careers related to military and law-enforcement and their HR doesn't seem to be very shy in providing all the necessary information for potential recruits.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (13 Dec 2004)

From what I gather, you want to know if CSIS is some cloak and dagger kind of operation. Well, in my experiance, they do things like security checks, and background checks, and general HUMINT. Though, with everything, you just never know.


----------



## ibucephalus (13 Dec 2004)

> I also wonder about the pay and ranking system...



From the same page I referenced earlier; 





> Intelligence Officers are on probation for an initial period of five years as part of their Career Progression program. The starting salary is *$40,440 progressing to $65,080* during the probationary period, based on successful completion of training, attaining the required experience and on performance.



Are you sure you have thoroughly explored their recruiting web-site?


----------



## Lex (13 Dec 2004)

That's not information I am interested in. I want seniority based pay grade like in military if they have that. Or, at least, to know that there is a progressive increase in pay based on experience after the probationary period is over. They can't expect people working for 65Ks all their lives, can they?



			
				foerestedwarrior said:
			
		

> From what I gather, you want to know if CSIS is some cloak and dagger kind of operation. Well, in my experiance, they do things like security checks, and background checks, and general HUMINT. Though, with everything, you just never know.



I was actually wondering if it's more of an equivalentl to FBI... I know RCMP is, but I'd rather choose regular police them RCMP considering there is no much difference except for a few service opportunities. I still can't decided whether they have nothing to hide and that's why they are trying to pretend that they do by blowing all this smoke around them in the most obvious ways or actually pretend to be this almsot irrelevant organization by letting the media tell us that they do nothing special.


----------



## Cloud Cover (13 Dec 2004)

ibucephalus said:
			
		

> CSIS representatives are often present at University job fairs. If you are currently attending universtity   I suggest you drop by the next employment fair and check them out. They will be more than willing to talk to you about the job. They can be easily recognized as they are the only ones in tuxedos   ;D.



Just to be clear, so there's no confusion: is that a dandy tuxedo or just a regular James Bond tuxedo? I gotsta know.


----------



## sts_103 (13 Dec 2004)

Lex said:
			
		

> That's not information I am interested in. I want seniority based pay grade like in military if they have that. Or, at least, to know that there is a progressive increase in pay based on experience after the probationary period is over. They can't expect people working for 65Ks all their lives, can they?



You dont work for CSIS for money, you do it for the life-style.  You do it for your country, just like most people join the military to server there country regardless of pay and benifets.  My suggestion to any one interested in working for CSIS is to call the HR dept or visit the application office.  Those that work for CSIS would know best.


----------



## Torlyn (13 Dec 2004)

Lex said:
			
		

> That's not information I am interested in. I want seniority based pay grade like in military if they have that. Or, at least, to know that there is a progressive increase in pay based on experience after the probationary period is over. They can't expect people working for 65Ks all their lives, can they?
> 
> I was actually wondering if it's more of an equivalentl to FBI... I know RCMP is, but I'd rather choose regular police them RCMP considering there is no much difference except for a few service opportunities. I still can't decided whether they have nothing to hide and that's why they are trying to pretend that they do by blowing all this smoke around them in the most obvious ways or actually pretend to be this almsot irrelevant organization by letting the media tell us that they do nothing special.



Lex,

  You aren't asking your questions well, and the ones you do ask are being answered.  Read what you type before you click post.  As for the payscale for CSIS, have you thought of asking them, instead of posting on an army.ca website?  CSIS is more closely affiliated with the RCMP than the CF.  You're starting to sound like a bit of a ninja sniper, and I can tell you from experience it's not a good way to be interpreted...

   As for CSIS blowing smoke, why would any intelligence sector release that information?  Why shouldn't they hide that?  If you want to work for CSIS, (as in the military) you don't do it for monetary gain, and it doesn't appear to me that you have any other motivation than that.  As such, you shouldn't go near any sort of governmental job, as your materialistic ideals will not be accommodated.  Back to CSIS, given that much of their recruiting is done through the regular police forces in Canada, if you're serious about joining, you might want to re-focus on that as a career choice, should you be able to overcome the focus you have on the remuneration such jobs entail.  As has been clearly stated to you before, you may wish to re-read the CSIS website, as you've missed some blatantly obvious information.  To make it easier on you, this is the link.  http://www.csis-scrs.gc.ca/eng/employ/io_e.html  Good luck, I think you may need it.

T


----------



## Cloud Cover (13 Dec 2004)

Lex said:
			
		

> . They can't expect people working for 65Ks all their lives, can they?


CSIS is teeming full of lawyers and MBA's, so no, they don't get capped at 65 G's. They have to compete with other levels of government, foreign governments, private law firms and large corporations. You recover from CSIS what you bring to the job, so if you have a better than average degree, with professional qualifications and are a proven competent in your field, and perhaps [hopefully] speak multiple languages besides English  and French, and you know what toes not to step on, it could be a good career for bright young patriotic people like yourself. But, if you are on some sort of Superman good vs. evil mission, they won't give you the time of day.


----------



## ibucephalus (13 Dec 2004)

> I was actually wondering if it's more of an equivalentl to FBI...



Ah, so at this point, I have to conclude you haven't read anything on the CSIS web-site, especially not the operational programs pages or the FAQ. I can only advise you to do some internet-based research, consider it informal training for your future career as a spy.



> is that a dandy tuxedo or just a regular James Bond tuxedo?


To the best of my knowledge, probationary members are issued regular James Bond-type tuxedos; single-breasted, shawl collar, etc. After the 5 year probationary period, intelligence officers are allowed to accessorize creatively; fancy cumberbunds, velvet slippers, etc. 

*Edited to add:* Wha? 3 Posts while I was composing this message? What are you people, ninjas?


----------



## excoelis (13 Dec 2004)

whiskey 601 said:
			
		

> Just to be clear, so there's no confusion: is that a dandy tuxedo or just a regular James Bond tuxedo? I gotsta know.



OMG....... I just pissed myself laughing   :crybaby:

How about this..... maybe the suit is a "raffish 3-piece suits made of cloth grown in Mongolia, spun in Italy and cut in London".   ;D ;D ;D

All in good fun chap   ;D


----------



## Cloud Cover (13 Dec 2004)

ibucephalus said:
			
		

> To the best of my knowledge, probationary members are issued regular James Bond-type tuxedos; single-breasted, shawl collar, etc. After the 5 year probationary period, intelligence officers are allowed to accessorize creatively; fancy cumberbunds, velvet slippers, etc.



That explains a lot. I thought once I saw a bunch of penguins in smoking jackets, turns out it was the watchers.


----------



## Torlyn (13 Dec 2004)

ibucephalus said:
			
		

> To the best of my knowledge, probationary members are issued regular James Bond-type tuxedos; single-breasted, shawl collar, etc. After the 5 year probationary period, intelligence officers are allowed to accessorize creatively; fancy cumberbunds, velvet slippers, etc.



When do they get those super-cool bond chicks?  Are they part of the "perks"  Maybe the guys in CSIS get bond girls in lieu of high pay, and the girls get [insert desired male sex icon here].   :

T


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Dec 2004)

Lex said:
			
		

> That's not information I am interested in. I want seniority based pay grade like in military if they have that. Or, at least, to know that there is a progressive increase in pay based on experience after the probationary period is over. They can't expect people working for 65Ks all their lives, can they?
> 
> I was actually wondering if it's more of an equivalentl to FBI... I know RCMP is, but I'd rather choose regular police them RCMP considering there is no much difference except for a few service opportunities. I still can't decided whether they have nothing to hide and that's why they are trying to pretend that they do by blowing all this smoke around them in the most obvious ways or actually pretend to be this almsot irrelevant organization by letting the media tell us that they do nothing special.



There are a lot of people who would be happy to work for 65k a year, a lot of people work for less than that each year even those employed in the civil service (ie most NCM's in the military, paramedics, Customs Officers, some police services).  What you expecting 6 figures or something?  as for the comment you can't decide whether they have anything to hide, that is not something you or I or most people on this board can decide.  All the info they want you to know is on their site.  If the info isn't there we (the general public including you) do not need to know about it.  If that can't help you rethink your options.

P.S.  If you have a problem with my signature PM about it and I can tell you were I got it from.


----------



## Lex (13 Dec 2004)

whiskey 601 said:
			
		

> CSIS is teeming full of lawyers and MBA's, so no, they don't get capped at 65 G's. They have to compete with other levels of government, foreign governments, private law firms and large corporations. You recover from CSIS what you bring to the job, so if you have a better than average degree, with professional qualifications and are a proven competent in your field, and perhaps [hopefully] speak multiple languages besides English and French, and you know what toes not to step on, it could be a good career for bright young patriotic people like yourself. But, if you are on some sort of Superman good vs. evil mission, they won't give you the time of day.



Appreciate that. I suppose, that's all I wanted to know. 



			
				GrsHpr said:
			
		

> You dont work for CSIS for money, you do it for the life-style.   You do it for your country, just like most people join the military to server there country regardless of pay and benifets.


Yes, life-style... That's what I asked about.

To all of you who are talking about patriotism - good for you. Personally, however, I don't believe in it. I think it's very limiting to think of yourself as a member of one nation instead of a member of the whole world community. Canadians usually strike me as very cosmopolitan people, but all this talk about patriotism makes me wary. Also, it seems that you all keep making this a personal business and judging my persona, while I only asked for some info if you have it and not to be weighed and measured. It doesn't matter, but I just want you to know that it's not appreciated.


----------



## mdh (13 Dec 2004)

Gentlemen, gentlemen, let's not mislead, allow me to fill in the details...

Your CSIS training will be as follows. First you will be issued a Walther PPK 9MM and a License to Kill. This is done at the insistence of CSIS which feels your traditional preference for the .22 calliber Berretta with a taped handle is not powerful enough to do the job in sticky situations. Next you will be issued an Aston Martin sportscar, (painted in a nice gold matte color scheme) with a convenient ejector seat for unruly passengers (not to mention twin machine guns, tire slashers, oil slick device, and rear-window bullet proof shield.) Once you have learned how to use these devices you must master various games of chance such as Chemin de Fer for your various appearances in swanky casinos while on overseas missions. If you don't smoke you must take it up using specially made cigarettes with three gold bands around the filter.   And while you might spend the odd bit of time watching Sikh temples and mosques in Scarboro, Ontario, in grey colored chevrolets, the guy you really have to watch for is a Ernst Stavros Blofeld, criminal mastermind and head of SPECTRE, short for Special Executive for Counter-revolution, Terror, Extortion and Revenge (or something like that).   He is often in disguise but can be identified by a large golden octopus ring usually worn on right(left?) pinky finger - although he can also be identified by a white Persian cat on his lap, I wouldn't count on it. Fortunately CSIS second language training will   be unnecessary, because Blofeld, although of German Swiss origin, is perfectly fluent in Englilsh albeit with a series of weird Euro-accents (unless you take the Telly Savalas version in Thunderball where he sounds like he's from the Bronx). In short, CSIS will prepare you for all eventualities and even though you will be shot, beaten, run over, dropped from an aircraft, nearly drowned, gassed, irradiated, electrocuted or placed into some type of chopping/slice/dice machine, I can assure you will always, and I mean always, end up sleeping with an exotic supermodel desperate to please you before the next mission begins. 

PS don't make the mistake many would be spy types have of asking for a shaken - not stirred   - vodka martini. It's actually the other way around, stirred not shaken, as Ian Fleming originally intended. If someone does ask for a shaken vodka martini, shoot them.


----------



## Torlyn (13 Dec 2004)

mdh - lol...  Good to know I'm not the only one with the DVD collection...    Still, I think you forgot to mention Pussy Galore..  

T


----------



## Cloud Cover (13 Dec 2004)

mdh said:
			
		

> Once you have learned how to use these devices you must master various games of chance such as Chemin de Fer for your various appearances in swanky casinos while on overseas missions. If you don't smoke you must take it up using specially made cigarettes with three gold bands around the filter.   And while you might spend the odd bit of time watching Sikh temples and mosques in Scarboro, Ontario, in grey colored chevrolets, the guy you really have to watch for is a Ernst Stavros Blofeld, criminal mastermind and head of SPECTRE, short for Special Executive for Counter-revolution, Terror, Extortion and Revenge (or something like that).   He is often in disguise but can be identified by a large golden octopus ring usually worn on right(left?) pinky finger - although he can also be identified by a white Persian cat on his lap, I wouldn't count on it. Fortunately CSIS second language training will   be unnecessary, because Blofeld, although of German Swiss origin, is perfectly fluent in Englilsh albeit with a series of weird Euro-accents (unless you take the Telly Savalas version in Thunderball where he sounds like he's from the Bronx). In short, CSIS will prepare you for all eventualities and even though you will be shot, beaten, run over, dropped from an aircraft, nearly drowned, gassed, irradiated, electrocuted or placed into some type of chopping/slice/dice machine, I can assure you will always, and I mean always, end up sleeping with an exotic supermodel desperate to please you before the next mission begins.
> 
> PS don't make the mistake many would be spy types have of asking for a shaken - not stirred   - vodka martini. It's actually the other way around, stirred not shaken, as Ian Fleming originally intended. If someone does ask for a shaken vodka martini, shoot them.



Ok, my turn to piss myself laughing!!! Ernest Stavros Blofeld!!! Fuckin "A".  ;D ;D ;D And you're right ... just so there really is no mistake, my comments above are not predicated on experience, my application was rejected out of hand 2 years ago due to lack of experience in my chosen profession, and proficiency in only one language [lawbonics]. But i still dream about the supermodel!!!!

Another round of Black Bushmills please.


----------



## Lex (13 Dec 2004)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> There are a lot of people who would be happy to work for 65k a year, a lot of people work for less than that each year even those employed in the civil service (ie most NCM's in the military, paramedics, Customs Officers, some police services).



What's your point? You think that it's ok? Well, I find it unacceptable that people who put their lives on the line for others and dedicaing their service to protecting and helping to sustain their communities are being treated like that and getting paid like some low level bureaucrat pushing papers. Quite true that these individuals join these services mostly because they want to help people, but that doesn't give anyone right to abuse that. Some corporate suits probably makes twice then that for exploiting people and that isn't frowned upon, or a marketing designer... a signer, for crying out loud.

P.S. Just because someone said somethign doesn't make true. Why quote something so absurd...


----------



## foerestedwarrior (13 Dec 2004)

Well lex, I'll give you a chance, geese how much the average income in Canada is? Well according to Stats Canada, in 1995 it was....ready $25 196. so that is just short of $40 000 a year less than what you feel is unacceptable. Now lets talk about being monetarily motivated. I think i make much more than I need, almost $10 000 over the average, so ya, if I made almost twice what I do now, I would just own a lot more crap. $65k is still alto. Maby not for you, but for like the 80%(approx) that don't make that much, it is still a lot.


----------



## Lex (13 Dec 2004)

Yes, in 1995, so? What was the lowest, highest and average pay for CF personnel or civil workers at that time? It's easy to look at it considering price index or look at house prices in 1995 and now. How long would it take one to earn enough to own a house?

P.S. Anyone finds it rather suspicious that stats canada doesn't have any info on average income after 1995?


----------



## Torlyn (13 Dec 2004)

Lex said:
			
		

> Yes, in 1995, so? What was the lowest, highest and average pay for CF personnel or civil workers at that time?



Dear lord.  Stop being a lazy ass.  Go look for that information instead of the school-yard "yeah so" response.  You're reducing yourself to the "I know you are but what am I" level of argument.  Mind you, if you think that yours are well thought out responses, you've got a LOT further to go.  It makes me glad that the policing screening tests will eliminate you as a potential candidate.  Face it.  If you want money (and you obviously do) GO SOMEWHERE ELSE.  You won't find it in the civil service.  `nuff said.

In regards to the PS...  Conspiracy theorist, aren't you?  First, it's CSIS and clouds of smoke, then it's statscan and their statistics (which, I might add, only do a census every 10 years...  Don't you find it suspicious that they came out in 1975, 1985, 1995, 200??  Spooky.   :)

If you're trying to say that the CF are underpaid, there are MUCH better ways of doing that, and I'm sure all serving members here will fully agree that they need to be paid more.  Why do you keep arguing a moot point?

T


----------



## Gouki (13 Dec 2004)

..Lex, You care too much about the money and material BS instead of doing the job/career for what it is.

Is it right that suits who exploit others make a lot of money? Probably not. Is it right that people who defend their countries don't make much? Maybe not. But like it or not, that's the *entire freaking point.*. Think for once. Defending your country is not something that should be monetarily motivated. That is why so many soldiers do not join for the money - tell me one infanteer who said "well I joined the Canadian infantry because I was attracted by great income" and I will show you a man who is snorting coke.

Likewise, people who care too darn much about money and accumulation of worthless things, seem to be business men in Armani suits who exploit others. You know what you sound like more? It isn't the former, how is that for a clue?

You will never be recruited for CSIS given that aspect of your attitude. In fact, you won't do well in any Government job ... as was previously pointed out I believe.

Please go look for employment elsewhere.. the military or CSIS for that matter does not need people with such attitudes and motivations joining their ranks .. save it for people who want to join it for the right reasons.


----------



## Scott (14 Dec 2004)

Lets keep it civil please, gents.



			
				Lex said:
			
		

> What's your point? You think that it's ok? Well, I find it unacceptable that people who put their lives on the line for others and dedicaing their service to protecting and helping to sustain their communities are being treated like that and getting paid like some low level bureaucrat pushing papers. Quite true that these individuals join these services mostly because they want to help people, but that doesn't give anyone right to abuse that.



Why do you think it's being abused? I am a firefighter and I don't feel one bit abused, not many of them do, we're compensated quite fairly, IMHO.


----------



## Lex (14 Dec 2004)

Yes, ok, what kind of property can you own on your salary? How long would it take for someone to establish a quality living in personal dwelling from scratch with loan debt of at leat 30000 after graduation on fireman's pay? Maybe you own property in other countires... do you? Maybe you bought your car for cash instead of taking lease or financing? What about an apartment or a house, do you actually own either or is that the bank that does? Can you afford going abroad every year for a vacation or actually take a vacation?



			
				Steve said:
			
		

> ..Lex, You care too much about the money and material BS instead of doing the job/career for what it is.
> 
> Is it right that suits who exploit others make a lot of money? Probably not. Is it right that people who defend their countries don't make much? Maybe not. But like it or not, that's the *entire freaking point.*. Think for once. Defending your country is not something that should be monetarily motivated. That is why so many soldiers do not join for the money - tell me one infanteer who said "well I joined the Canadian infantry because I was attracted by great income" and I will show you a man who is snorting coke.
> 
> ...


I am sorry, all I hear is that you are a sheep who likes to be taken advantage off. Just because something is the way it is, doesn't mean it should remain that way or that it's right. My personal interests are irrelelvant to the original request or to the issue of underpaid government employees, and why would you ever think that your opinion of me matters? I am neither contesting title of Miss populairty nor running for a prime minister's sit to tremble over someone's approval.


----------



## Scott (14 Dec 2004)

I can own property on my salary, I can own vehicles, in fact it's entirely possible to be quite comfortable on what I make, and I am. Thing is, if I was all about money then maybe it would matter, but I am not, so it doesn't.

Now, Lex, you have a point of view which has not changed and you have not expanded upon, all you have done is call people here sheep and keep repeating yourself. That hardly backs up your statements, in fact it just pisses people off. I am one of the so called sheep and I am perfectly happy where I am. If you are not happy with the pay offered by a certain occupation then it is your right to turn down the work.


----------



## Lex (14 Dec 2004)

Don't even go there... a person can get used to anything. A slave can feel much more comfortable then a homeless man if s/he gets fed and a roof over the head and tell everyone that his/condition is quite fair. It's all a matter of comparison. However, actual justice is something else.

Yes, as a fireman, you can be satisfied with what you get, no arguement there... However, current inequalities among social classes in general are too large to simply dismiss them.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2004)

Gents

With all this talk about money, I begin to have my "spider senses" tingle.   Any Intelligence Operative who is in the game for monetary reasons is suspect.   Likelihood of becoming a Rogue or Double Agent would seem to be the correct guess if any suspicions arose.   This is a game where paranoia runs rampant.   Money buys a lot, and it may not necessarily come from your side, but the enemies.

Pause and think about it.

GW


----------



## Lex (14 Dec 2004)

Why, that's obvious.... however, most of the people who join police, for instance, don't go there for money, but end up corrupt, why? In the end, they find out that they are not treated farily, they get fed up...

Personally, I don't care much for pay grade as long as I know that I will be paid enough to take care of myself in case of emergency and lead a comfortable life-style off work, but it's the inequality that bothers me.


----------



## ibucephalus (14 Dec 2004)

Oh my. Do threads get locked on this board? I think we will soon find out. To add an exclamation point to the end of a thread that has rapidly descended into the absurd, here is an image I found of a CSIS intelligence officer on a training ex. Who said these guys aren't well paid?


----------



## 48Highlander (14 Dec 2004)

so most cops are corrupt eh?  you're not associated with OCAP are ya?


----------



## mdh (14 Dec 2004)

Boyz,

Who is this Lex anyway? A misunderstood post-adolescent poster? A CSIS wannabe driven by the highest motives of patriotism and love of country merely seeking legitimate information on this board? Or something more sinister? We would think - or presume - that CSIS is not driven by the pursuit of filthy lucre. Lex may know otherwise. But as George Wallace noted our "spider sense" should be tingling now that we see the discord and internal dissension swelling among our own ranks. We may never know for sure, but this "Lex" - if that's his real name - may have the last laugh as he floats in the Pacific in an escape pod with the latest Cubby Broccoli voluptuary drinking Dom Perignon 63' and eating pate fois gras out of the emergency ration locker. We army types will have to be content with digging ditches and following suicidal frontal section attacks against heavily defended strongpoints in Gagetown. It's rough, it's not fair, but as that great existentialist comedian Bill Murray said in Stripes, we do have one thing in common, we were all stupid enough to join the army.


----------



## Gouki (14 Dec 2004)

Lex with all your talk about social inequalities and such I'm beginning to wonder if you're a communist.

In all honesty though, you aren't backing up one single thing. You just sit there and call "oh you're a sheep blah blah" and make your speeches but it's just empty, open ended insults. You may have well insulted my mother.

Yeah, people really are stupid for being patriotic and loving the country they are a part of. Yeah, I am really a sheep for recognizing the fundamental factors involved in certain careers.

The fact that I can see and realize and accept that the people who really love their job don't need to be offered tons of $$$ to do it does not make me a sheep. It makes me realistic and it makes me know I do what I want to do and not because I think about what kind of stupid property I may own, or car I drive.

Wake up Lex, you're the one who cares about this. You're the one who may as well go be a suit and make lots of money, since it seems to be the main concern on your mind. You seem more concerned with the possessions and accumulations of things and those sort of benefits than you do about the career itself. It goes far in saying what you value, even if you never came right out and said it. You buy into that entire train of thought.

You're the sheep, not me, not anyone else here who do what they do out of love of the job, just you.


----------



## Gouki (14 Dec 2004)

Oh, Lex, you seem to shoot your mouth off a lot, but can you prove to me that most cops end up corrupt like you claim they do?

You don't really have to do because I already know you're wrong, but I still wanted to ask.


----------



## Torlyn (14 Dec 2004)

Lex is a miss, not a mister.  And I'll bet a 15 year old one (mentally, at least).  Lex, talking about sheep is every teenagers angst moment, the "I'm rebelling against society" crap we all go through.  When you couple that with a complete lack of knowledge when it comes to the simple things in life (a house, clothes, food, etc.) you're just confirming my suspicions.  Throwing the "all police are corrupt" in makes me wonder if you're also wearing your black trenchcoat with your goth look, glaring at everyone you meet in hopes of feeling tough.  Seriously, we can do with out it.  We've tried to be polite, to further discussion, but it is apparent that you are incapable of even this simple act.  Go back to your horrible life living in your middle-class parent's basement, try and do something more productive than bothering us "sheep", and continue writing that evil poetry you are convinced will make you respected by all.  Martyrdom is reserved for those who earn it, not for children who dream about it.

T


----------



## Scott (14 Dec 2004)

And with that, I think that this deceased equine has been flogged long enough.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Dec 2004)

Sorry to add on to your lock, Scott, but I missed this last night.
"Lex" I will give you 24 hours grace to either back this up with FACT or PM  a retraction to myself that I will post here or the warning system will come into effect. The fine men and women of our Police forces have a tough enough job to do without kife like this being spouted on our public forum.
Quote from lex,
 however, most of the people who join police, for instance, don't go there for money, but end up corrupt, why?

Clocks ticking......
Bruce


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Dec 2004)

"Lex" decided [like Torlyn predicted] that he was correct in his/her statement and was quite rude at it also.
Thanks to those who tried to steer him/her right ,without resorting to the lowest denominator that a lot of other forums seem to relish in.
Take a bow.
Bruce

EDIT: now that the unpleasentry is gone I will re-open this thread as I think there is useful info to be had here.


----------



## Franko (15 Dec 2004)

Geesh...go away for a bit.....

So....now what?

As for pay...I live quite comfortably on my income from the CF...mind you there were some tight times when I was a Trooper.....

As for the CSIS topic and getting back on track..... They will let you know if they want you through the interviewing process. You do not need a Doctorate or uber degree to join their ranks.

Regards


----------



## Bograt (15 Dec 2004)

I considered CSIS a couple of years ago, and called their office in Halifax and spoke with an individual who was more than happy to spend his time answering all of my questions.

My undergrad was in political science (international relations) and I had just finished my grad certificate in Project management. I was fortunate to have had the opportunity to work in Latin America, and East Africa, and travel on business throughout Western and Eastern Europe. I, unfortunately do not have language skills.

If you are interested in CSIS, I would suggest calling and asking. Have a set of questions prepared prior. Also, I would suggest that you redevelop you cv to highlight leadership, analytical, and other kinds of skills you believe are applicable in this area.

Cheers,


----------

